# Homeless in Dubai



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey all, 
So for a couple of months now, I've been noticing a number of homeless people in Dubai. 
First, I met a guy at the beach (been there for 3-4 months now). A while later, a group of men set up camp further down the same beach. Then, I realize that a number of the people who sleep in the park right across from my building are homeless (amazing that it took me over a decade of living there to figure that one out). 
While from time to time I'd read a news story in GN or The National about a homeless family or individual in dire need of help, I'd always assumed that whenever a person become homeless, they would somehow eventually (and relatively quickly) find a way out. Now I'm beginning to suspect that the number of homeless people in Dubai/Sharjah is more than I thought. 

My questions are-are they a regular part of the Dubai landscape that no one talks about? Does anyone here see them around as well? And finally, are there any organizations that might help? I am aware that the majority of them are over-stayers/passport-less and therefore in violation of UAE immigration laws, which is why I do not wish to report them/bring them to the attention of an organization/charity that would do so. 
At the moment, I bring them some food/medicine/petty cash from time to time, as do other people, but would be great to do a bit more for them.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

The UAE allows you to overstay for a certain period, you get to pay the fines and get a chance to find a way out. If your situation is highlighted, you are more likely to receive aid or even a job offer.

There have been campaigns by the government urging people to report any homeless people as the authorities know where to refer them to, depending on their individual situations. It is indeed a hard thing to do as no one wants to be responsible for someone else's life. Some of them seek aid for themselves at certain organizations or their embassies - as many charities will not assist if they are not legal and if they do, it is to facilitate their return to their home countries and/or help legalize their stays if possible.

A lot of people are in your shoes, stuck between a rock and a hard place and most prefer to just help them out a little than to report them.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

nonoa said:


> The UAE allows you to overstay for a certain period, you get to pay the fines and get a chance to find a way out. If your situation is highlighted, you are more likely to receive aid or even a job offer.
> 
> There have been campaigns by the government urging people to report any homeless people as the authorities know where to refer them to, depending on their individual situations. It is indeed a hard thing to do as no one wants to be responsible for someone else's life. Some of them seek aid for themselves at certain organizations or their embassies - as many charities will not assist if they are not legal and if they do, it is to facilitate their return to their home countries and/or help legalize their stays if possible.
> 
> A lot of people are in your shoes, stuck between a rock and a hard place and most prefer to just help them out a little than to report them.


Thank you for your reply. In some of these cases, the fines run into the thousands, and so it becomes unfeasible for them to even consider paying it. Every 7 years or so the UAE has an 'amnesty' which provides a window of opportunity for people to leave though. 

Embassies will not usually help unless a) their citizen has been wronged (victim of passport theft etc.) or if b) there is an immediate danger to their lives (i.e. they need to be evacuated). Embassies generally will not help if a citizen comes on a visit visa to 'look for a job' and has only enough money for a few nights' stay in a hotel, or if someone quits their job and doesn't have another one lined up. 

Homeless people here rely on informal channels to get food, a place to wash up etc. Of course, some end up resorting to illegal means to stay. One of the people I speak to regularly told me he found a restaurant willing to 'give' him a 2-year visa for 3,500 DHS.


----------

